# Where to get Rhapsody



## #1 Rhapsody (May 13, 2008)

Does anyone have a copy of Rhapsody for PPC I could buy?  I can't find Rhapsody anywhere.  Also, will it work on a iMac G3 233mhz computer with 32MB RAM?  I will also buy Rhapsody for x86 as well.


----------



## nixgeek (May 13, 2008)

Rhapsody was never made available for sale unless you were a developer.  The result of Rhapsody is Mac OS X which can be bought from Apple whether you're a consumer or developer. 

You could always try eBay.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (May 15, 2008)

I'm trying to run the best operating system I can without buying any hardware upgrades.  A developers preview would be fine for me (Is that what RacerX uses?).  But I can't find anything on Ebay about it.  I can't even find Mac OS X Server 1.0 which is basicly Rhapsody.


----------



## fryke (May 15, 2008)

Unless you find such software on eBay, you're out of luck. And even on eBay, I don't think it's entirely legal, since those licenses were never officially sold to the public &#8211; but came with an NDA.

Whether any such software would run on your iMac: I guess not. At the time, the iMac was the first Mac to sport USB ports, and it clearly wasn't the center of attention for Mac OS X Server.

Your 32 MB RAM tell me you want to run Mac OS 8.6.1 or 9.2.2 on that machine.


----------



## Giaguara (May 15, 2008)

Hm, I might have Mac OS X Server 1.2 lying around somewhere idle in a box, I'll have a look. But even for that, you'll want more than 32 MB RAM.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (May 20, 2008)

I might be getting some more memory (another 64MB stick or more).  Will that be enough for Rhapsody?


----------



## fryke (May 20, 2008)

I had some early OS X (client) builds on an iBook 300 with 64 MB of RAM. Wasn't much fun, but they _did_ install.


----------



## nixgeek (May 20, 2008)

As a matter of fact, the person you might want to speak to would be RacerX here in the forum.  I haven't seen him in a long time on the forum.....wonder what he's up to?


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (May 21, 2008)

I've been wondering as well.  How could we contact him?


----------



## RacerX (May 21, 2008)

I'm planning on putting together a contact page and the like on my site, but I've gotten a little behind on it lately.

As for what I've been up to lately... beyond work, mostly Star Trek type of stuff (like here, here and here).

I posted this else where in the last couple days, so I may as well post it here too...

I do plan on contacting Apple in the next month or so to see if I can start selling limited copies of Mac OS X Server 1.x. They made a deal like that for selling copies of NEXTSTEP 3.3 and OPENSTEP 4.2 back in 2001 with someone (which I'm also going to approach them about doing as well). I'm hoping for at least selling the stand-alone OS, but it would be nice to be able to include a limited WebObjects development/deployment license too (though I doubt I'd get that as it would compete directly with the current version of Mac OS X Server).

I figure I have a pretty good chance of getting Apple's blessing on NEXTSTEP 3.3, OPENSTEP 4.2 and Mac OS X Server 1.x, but I doubt they would be willing to do developer stuff as it wasn't originally meant for public consumption to begin with. I just have to make sure that I even have the ability to do any of that type of stuff before I ask to do it. 



			
				#1 Rhapsody said:
			
		

> A developers preview would be fine for me (Is that what RacerX uses?).


I am currently using three systems running Rhapsody...
 Power Macintosh 8600/300 (running Mac OS X Server 1.2)
 PowerBook G3 Wallstreet (running Mac OS X Server 1.2)
 IBM ThinkPad 760 ED (running Rhapsody DR2)
I only just got the Wallstreet a couple weeks ago (and it really needs a new display to become a usable system), and the 8600 is one of my favorite systems to work on because I have two 17" displays on it.

Honestly, I haven't used the ThinkPad (running the second developer release) much in the last few years as most of the applications I use are PowerPC only and won't run on the developer releases.

Also the developer releases won't run on any of the iMacs... they were really designed for old world machines, and while Apple made a G3 patch for Rhapsody DR2, it was really only for the first beige G3s and the first PowerBook G3 (based on the PowerBook 3400c logic board and case).


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (May 27, 2008)

I now have 96Mb in my iMac.  What can I do now?


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Jun 14, 2008)

Will Mac OS X Server 1 work on a iMac? Also how well does Blue Box work with OS 9? If it doesn't work well can I still boot into Mac OS 9? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Jul 4, 2008)

What has happened to RacerX?  Did he get permission from Apple?


----------



## RacerX (Jul 6, 2008)

First, _Blue Box_ doesn't work with Mac OS 9 at all... Mac OS 8 was design for _Blue Box_, Mac OS 9 was designed for _Classic_. And I'm not saying this in a general sort of way, I mean the actual foundations of each were actually geared towards these tasks while in development.

So if you are using Mac OS X Server 1.0.2 or either version of 1.2, you can use Mac OS 8.6 with _Blue Box_. And the _Blue Box_ environment is run from a disk image, not from a partition. So in that way you can't dual boot from your _Blue Box_ version of Mac OS 8.6 because the hardware can't see it when it is not mounted.


As for asking Apple about selling copies... until I can make copies that work, their really isn't any point in asking. And at this stage I haven't had much success so it has been a no starter.

We're talking about multisession CDs that have to have both HFS and UFS partitions, and the HFS partition must respect both being Mac OS 8/9 bootable and all of the invisible folders and files... This is not an easy trick as quite often people come to me with problems like "Desktop folder locked" or there is an HFS partition but not a UFS partition (which is where the actual Rhapsody installation resides).

And considering that I would be doing all this as a not for profit enterprise, it falls behind other priorities like food, rent, utilities and the like.


But, all that having been said, I do throw my efforts behind these endeavors when donations are made to my site. But as I've only gotten 3 donations totaling $25 in four years, these types of endeavors are low on my _todo_ list these days. For nothing you can get nearly all of the known documentation, most of the major applications and tons of articles (totaling over 48,000 words written by me personally) on my site as it stands today.

So is there even an interest for this stuff enough to justify putting my time into it anymore? Well, the constant e-mails and PMs and the amount of traffic my site gets would seem to say so... but the donation seem to be pointing towards the opposite. And considering that last month someone promised $50 if I helped them, and then backed out after I did... I'm finding myself in a far less charitable mood these days.

Heck, I didn't even get a _thanks_ for the long distance phone calls or the time and energy I took to put together a similar system to test the installation.

So basically, I'll get around to it when I get around to it... but right now, I have no motivation to put any more time into this stuff. If it comes a little closer to a brake even enterprise, maybe it'll be fun to put some effort into this stuff again... but right now helping people in this area is just seeming like an emotional and financial _black hole_.


----------

